# Owbridge's Lung Tonic



## sauceman (Jul 30, 2004)

Wondering if anyone can shed some light on this bottle I dug today.
 I have never seen one before, has Owbridges down one side panel, Hull down the other and Lung Tonic on the recessed front panel a small B on base.
 cheers Glenn


----------



## bottlerobin (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi Glenn

 I believe the bottle is british.
 Fairly common, we find them in Canada.
 There's one for sell on ebay, check the link below.
 Hope this helps.

 Robin

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=895&item=6110902461&rd=1


----------

